# master tom carnes-kuntao arnis abinico corto



## progressivetactics (Jul 10, 2003)

ok. I got through about 1/2 of the tape Master Carnes sent me.  He told me he was trained by Professor Presas's Grandfather, but on this homemade tape, his cam corder shows a certificate signed by Remy Presas denoting him as a 4th dan.  Is he actually 4th (or higher)?  Was he a student of Proffessor's Grandfather originally?

The tape is pretty poor quality, as it is mostly re-tapped exhibits and demos from things he has done in the past...Including training the US Army.

From what the tape shows, He does seem pretty capable with the sticks/dagger.  He seems to have quite an ego to match.  I will continue to watch the tape out of (morbid) curiousity as to its progression.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 10, 2003)

Now I am actually curious to see the tape for myself.

We gotta hook up sometime....

Actually, if your not busy next weekend (not this weekend, got a symposium to go to); wanna go to a seminar in London Ontario? (kinda off subject, I know, but I just thought of it)

It's a 2 dayer,
Datu Hartman (Modern Arnis), Dr. Gyi (Bando), and Paul Irish (JKD)
are going to be teaching.

It's only $140 Canadian (which is really a little over $70 american), plus you get a training Kukri and pocket stick to keep.

Also, London is only about 1 1/2 hours away from us. It is such a great opportunity that you would have to cut off my arms for me to miss it.

It should be a blast, and it would be a good chance to meet Tim Hartman, and a few of the Ontario Arnis players.

I thought of you because I thought I remember you mentioning you had some JKD experience, I know you wanted to see Tim at some point, and Dr. Gyi is always a good session.

Let me know if you wanna go....K?

Sincerely,
Paul Janulis


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Paul. I would normally say YES to this, but this month, I am un-able to attend. 
I am hoping to be back on track with clinics/trips/training etc. in Middle to late August.  Hopefully by then, I will be ready to hit one of Datu Hartmans clinics.  

I will certainly make arraingments for us to view that tape together and you can give me your analysis of it.

Thanks again,


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 10, 2003)

Cool.....

We'll talk more later!


----------

